# Ford Powermaster 871



## spayne67 (Apr 29, 2016)

I am looking to purchase a Ford Powermaster 871. The tractor has a frontend loader and the tractor itself looks like it is in great shape, like it was restored. The issue is it has the SOS. Gears 1-4 work fine as well as 9-10 and both Reverses. Gears 5-8 do not engage, the owner was told band #2 of 3 needs to be adjusted. Does this sound right? How difficult is it to do this adjustment? Should I run from this deal? any advice is helpful.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

hello spayne67,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The SOS is an old Ford dinosaur transmission. You will have difficulty finding parts for it, and if you do, they want to charge an arm and a leg for it ($$$$). Right now, you cannot find a hydraulic filter for the SOS transmission, and there are many other SOS parts that are no longer available. You can find used parts in the junkyards, but some of them are just that...junk. All the mechanics that worked on them are either retired or dead. So, eventually the only guy you will find that can work on it is you.

Don't walk away from this deal.............*RUN away*, and stay away!


----------



## spayne67 (Apr 29, 2016)

He was asking $3,200 and has dropped it to $2,800. But if you can fix it, it is just a lawn ornament.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The early Select-O-Speed transmissions were a problem, but the later version were 100% solid, just too expensive to continue the manufacturer so they were dropped from the line.

Contact Arthur's Tractors at 1-877-254-ford for advice and parts.


----------



## gsmason (May 1, 2016)

I have a question, I have a 801 SOS there are two push button switches the one on the left is start button so whats the one on right for ??


----------

